# Prediction Time (U of U -vs- BYU)



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Okay, let the predictions begin.
I'm going with Utah for the obvious reasons (which have been the reasons Utah has won the last 8 out of 11). Utah gets up for the game more than BYU because football is higher on the list of priorities for Utah. The attitude that football is 5th in a list of priorities keeps the cougs from frothing at the mouth like the Utes do and subconsciously effects their play.

I'm going with Utah big: 55 to 17

Taysom will not run all over the Utes like he did against Texas. He hasn't thrown well so interceptions will really hurt the cougs. Wilson will throw better and Utah's running game will come alive showing the cougs that their defense is overrated. Especially with Spencer out.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

You should be in Vegas. They have the Cougs by 7.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I just found out that I'm going to be at the game!!!!!!!!!:mrgreen: 8)(in full cougar gear, of course). I'm predicting final score: 
BYU 37
Utah 27


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

My first prediction is Taysom Hill will complete 13 of 42 passes. 

second the Utes win 24 to 21 in OT.

third all BYU fans and players follow Spencer Hadley to Vegas for beer.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

4TH STRAIGHT WINS AGAINST BYU:-|O|-::-|O|-::-|O|-::-|O|-::-|O|-::-|O|-::-|O|-::-|O|-:-()/--()/--()/--()/--()/--()/--()/--()/--()/--()/--()/--()/--()/-:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::

SEE YA IN 2017 FOR OUR 5TH WIN!!!!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Any news on Williams? I hope he is doing okay. I'm glad the Utes won, but there are things bigger than the game.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats to the Utes.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Can't sleep. Whoo hoo! I almost feel like it isn't over though because nothing really bizarre happened at the end.



JuddCT said:


> Any news on Williams? I hope he is doing okay. I'm glad the Utes won, but there are things bigger than the game.


+100. Has anyone heard anything on his condition?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Props to the Utes! I don't know that we will know much of anything on Williams with the new HIPPA laws, at least until his family releases that information, or I guess the coaching staff would know eventually too. Good sign to at least know that he was moving his extremities as he left the field. 
What a whacky game, the U only goes 1 of 14 on 3rd downs and the Y only completes 18 of 48 passes, I think that is the difference. Hill increased his % from 33% to almost 38%...I remember everyone questioning Heaps completing about 60%, surprising that it was even a game.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Last I heard he is Okay but going through more testing. Moving and feeling better.

A couple of notes about game.......Bronco got out-coached again by Whit. The Ute secondary played well in run support and defending the pass. Riley was double teamed on almost every play. Van Noy is just a beast of a player. Some of play calling by BYU left me really scratching my head as a Ute fan.

All in all it was about what we come to expect. A slug fest. Utah clearly has far more team speed.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I was waiting for the Y to score near the end and then see if they would of gone for 2 points or 1 on the extra point. Once the game gets past 11:30 at night they are on borrowed time. 

As for Hill, it is almost like he is hyped up on adrenalin they way that he throws the ball. The vast majority of his passes were way high, perhaps that is why he can run so well when he takes off.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

The Utah secondary decided to show up! Maybe a little too much with the personal foul from Eric Rowe. I saw lots of improvement in a few areas from both teams. If Taysom could throw consistently accurate passes, he would have a pretty complete game.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Congrats to the utes. For the first time in a long time, I feel like we actually got beat.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Props to the Utes! I don't know that we will know much of anything on Williams with the new HIPPA laws, at least until his family releases that information, or I guess the coaching staff would know eventually too. *Good sign to at least know that he was moving his extremities as he left the field. *
> What a whacky game, the U only goes 1 of 14 on 3rd downs and the Y only completes 18 of 48 passes, I think that is the difference. Hill increased his % from 33% to almost 38%...I remember everyone questioning Heaps completing about 60%, surprising that it was even a game.


Hopefully Williams is alright and he will be able to play the rest of the season. It's never good when a player gets hurt even if it's on the other team.

When someone is moving their extremities that always doesn't mean that it's a good sign. I was moving my legs after my accident until the swelling in my spinal cord got worse. Hopefully that is not the case with him.

My prayers go out to him and his family.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Dodger said:


> Congrats to the utes. For the first time in a long time, I feel like we actually got beat.


You should be use to it by now since the BYU has lost 9 of the last 12 games against the Utes.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Dodger said:


> Congrats to the utes. For the first time in a long time, I feel like we actually got beat.


Last time the game was in Provo in 2011 the final score was Utah 54- BYU 10. That must have been a bit of a fluke.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Last time the game was in Provo in 2011 the final score was Utah 54- BYU 10. That must have been a bit of a fluke.


2008 was also a fluke when the score was Utah 48 and BYU 24.

2004 was another fluke win Utah 52 and BYU 21


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Good news Williams is ok  They just kept him over night to monitor him.


----------

